# Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*...den *Puff*.*

*Pro 'Angeln am Forellensee*'
von *kati48268*

(Ok, diesen schwachsinnigen Song hab ich nur als Titel des Artikels gewählt, weil mir nix Witzigeres einfiel.)

http://*ih.us/a/img138/2612/d4c4.jpg 
Bedingt durch dumme, diskriminierende Sprüche und sachlich falsche Annahmen zu Forellenseen und Forellenseeanglern, möchte ich dazu aufrufen, sich auch für dieses Segment des Angelns auszusprechen.

http://*ih.us/a/img856/3797/c4t4.jpg 
Natürlich haben wir alle in der unsäglichen „Doku“ ungemein hässliche Dinge gesehen.
Diese stehen jedoch nicht exemplarisch für alle Forellenseen und erst recht nicht für alle Angler, die dort gelegentlich, häufiger oder ausschließlich dort angeln.

Es gibt nämlich nicht _„die“_ Forellenpuffangler.
Ebenso wenig, wie es z.B. _„die_“ Spinnfischer oder _„die“_ Meeresangler gibt.
Ich kenne kaum einen persönlich, der noch nie an einem Pay-Lake war.
Genauso wenig kenne ich Angler, die nur an Bezahlteiche fahren.
Es gibt beides natürlich auch, trotzdem gibt es nicht _„die“_ Forellenpuffangler, denn auch dort wird so unterschiedlich geangelt wie Angler unterschiedlich sind.

In unseren Nachbarländern, in denen es auch Pay-Lakes gibt, werden diese übrigens deutlich stärker akzeptiert, wie das Angeln an sich sowieso.

Vermutlich werden viele Angler ihre ersten Schritte dort gemacht haben, nicht nur Kinder. Ich habe dies zumindest schon oft so gehört.

http://*ih.us/a/img69/6899/3zhn.jpg 
Auch bietet ein Forellensee manchem Kollegen Dinge, die er anderswo deutlich schwieriger findet: Parkplätze nah am Wasser, leicht begehbare Angelstellen, behindertengerechte Angelplätze (Rollifahrer, aber nicht nur die), Service mit Verpflegung, Ködern & Co, sanitäre Einrichtungen,…

Nein, das braucht nun wirklich nicht jedermann. Aber es gibt Kollegen, die darauf angewiesen sind oder es eben einfach nur mögen.
Ist man deswegen kein _„richtiger“_ Angler? Hat man deswegen weniger _„Anglerehre“_?

http://*ih.us/a/img163/1334/j37c.jpg 
Natürlich möchten die meisten Besucher viele Fische fangen und diese auch verwerten.
Deswegen abfällig von _„fischgeil“_ zu sprechen, finde ich daneben. Es ist ein legitimer Grund zu Angeln, viel fangen zu wollen.
Als ob der gewöhnliche Kutterkunde, der meist auch ein ganz normaler Angler mit Fischereischein und Vereinszugehörigkeit ist, mit 2 Makrelen zufrieden heim fährt.

Ich habe durchaus schon so einige dort gesehen, die eher gemütlich im Stuhl in der Sonne sitzen und mit Familie die Ruhe beim Angeln genießen, anstatt jedem Ring an der Wasseroberfläche hinterher zu hetzen, und genau dies als den Grund angeben, warum sie gerade da angeln.
Selbiges hab ich auch schon getan. In einer der nächsten Fisch & Fang-Ausgaben berichte ich in einem Forellensee-Bericht über den Waldsee Reken, wo ich faul auf Ansitz setze und so gut wie nix fange, während Kumpel Toby beim Schleppen abräumt.

http://*ih.us/a/img812/2434/id63.jpg 
Das ist am Fischpuff genauso wie am Vereinsgewässer: 
man kann _(innerhalb der Gewässerregeln)_ angeln wie man möchte.
Niemand _muss_ mit Spiro und Powerbait… und ein großer Teil macht es gar nicht so, sondern ganz normal mit Pose und Gemütlichkeit.
Wer sich aber mit den vielseitigen Forellenseetechniken auseinandersetzen mag, findet manigfaltige Möglichkeiten an Feinheiten zu feilen. Mit primitivem Angeln hat das nix zu tun, im Gegenteil.

Mit Engagement und auch Glück hat man am Bezahlteich oft hervorragende Chancen irre Fänge zu machen, …ohne dem Gewässer in irgendeiner Form zu schaden.

http://*ih.us/a/img600/6426/jyc7.jpg

Hauptfisch ist natürlich die Regenbogenforelle.

http://*ih.us/a/img819/5589/be98.jpg 

Eine Fischart, deren Fang echt rockt und die sich verdammt gut auf dem Teller macht.

http://*ih.us/a/img404/7904/03b5.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img29/3405/oxsa.jpg

Saibling, Stör, (Afro-)Wels, und andere Exoten sind bei manchen Anlagen auch dabei; wo kann ein normal verdienender Arbeitnehmer solche Fische sonst beangeln? Sofern er denn will. Der Saibling aus der Zucht findet sich ansonsten sowieso auf der Speisekarte des Edelrestaurants als Wildfang wieder.

http://*ih.us/a/img580/3159/z0uj.jpg


http://*ih.us/a/img849/3817/wulf.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img24/135/8g6s.jpg 
Die meisten Teiche verfügen über einen Mischbesatz. Weißfische, Karpfen, Schleie, Aal & Co. ist auch möglich und wird dort häufiger gezielt beangelt als vermutet.

http://*ih.us/a/img199/2715/xlud.JPG 
Ja, die meisten bis alle Fische stammen aus Zuchten, …wie an den meisten Gewässern.
Wir leben in einer Kultur-, nicht Naturlandschaft
Was wäre wohl in den meisten Vereinen los, wenn der Vereinsweiher keinen Besatz bekommen würde?
Und wie sähen die Vereinsweiher aus, wenn der offensichtlich vorhandene Bedarf an selbstgefangenem, frischen Fisch durch diesen gedeckt werden müsste?

Und ja, es gibt Missstände an Forellenseen!
Die gibt es auch an meinen Vereinsgewässern vor meiner Tür. 
Kein Aufseher _(bin selbst einer)_ kann so hinter Fehlverhalten her sein wie ein Anlagenbetreiber, wenn dieser denn will.
Natürlich gibt es Anlagen, in denen sich riesige Fische tummeln, die zurückgesetzt werden sollen. Das sind aber totale Ausnahmen!
Auch hier gilt es für den Angler, das für ihn angenehme Gewässer zu suchen!

"Am Forellenpuff ist nix natürlich".
Ok, irgendwo müssen ja Kompromisse gemacht werden. Eine Anlage ist kein versteckter Gebirgssee, an dem noch nie ein Mann sein Würmchen gebadet hat. 
Es gibt jedoch genügend, die dem Klischee, des 500qm-Vierecks auf dem kahlen Acker nicht entsprechen.

http://*ih.us/a/img31/9848/0s3a.JPG 
Und mal ehrlich, an einem größeren See in bevölkerungsreicher Gegend komme ich mir inmitten von Spaziergängern, Badegästen, kackenden Kötern, Surfern, Seglern & Co. auch nicht gerade vor, als wäre ich Bear Grylls, den das Kamerateam diesmal wirklich allein in der Wildnis ausgesetzt hat.

Jeder Depp kann sich im Forellenpuff dumm und dämlich fangen?
Diejenigen, die das sagen, möchte ich mal an diesem hier sehen:

http://*ih.us/a/img594/836/vo2v.jpg 
Baggersee, 8ha, groß, größtenteils 7-8m Badewannenprofil.
http://www.fischundfang.de/Wo-faengt...m-Muensterland (Fisch & Fang 5/12)
Dort lässt sich übrigens der Inhaber nicht nur den Fischereischein von jedem zeigen, sondern setzt dich auch vor die Tür, wenn du ne Kippe wegschmeißt und liegen lässt.
So gar nicht Klischee, oder?!

Du magst das alles trotzdem nicht?
Völlig ok. Bring aber bitte die Toleranz auf, Kollegen angeln zu lassen, wie und wo sie wollen.

Du magst auch Forellenseen?
Gelegentlich, häufiger oder auch ausschließlich?
Dann schreib ein paar Zeilen dazu und stell gern auch ein paar Bilder ein.

*kati48268*


----------



## elranchero (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Das ist schön daß Du eine Lanze, für die verschiedenen Anglertypen, brichst. Es sollte tatsächlich jedem selbst überlassen sein, wie und wo er seine Freizeit verbringt.

Wir müssen auch immer bedenken, daß die einzelne persönliche Situation, Budget, berufliche und familiäre Einbindung deutlich von einander unterscheidet.

Jeder nach seiner Facon!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Erschtklassig, Kathi!!

#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Der langhaarige Heckenpenner auf Bild 10 scheint mir aber nicht sonderlich repräsentativ für ein solches Etablissement zu sein!

Ich seh da weder 'ne Kippe noch ein Bier, von 'nem rasierten Nacken ganz zu schweigen!


#h


----------



## thanatos (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erschtklassig, Kathi!!
> 
> #6#6#6#6


 
:m Schließe mich da an !
Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeiten an einem natürlichem
Forellengewässer die Fliegenfuchtel zu schwingen,und
es ist am Fopu doch wie gaaanz  frischen Fisch kaufen:g
Wenn man Pech hat kann man auch mal schneidern :c
und das ist dann wie echtes Angeln


----------



## ernie1973 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Sehr gelungen - denn das "normale" Forellenteichangeln kam bei allen Beiträgen viel zu kurz!

Das Fangen der "Werbe-Riesen" mit Rücksetzpflicht nach wiegen - messen & Photo mißfällt mir ehrlich gesagt selber auch - jedoch kann man sicherlich auch dabei anderer Meinung sein!

...und wo ist bitte der Unterschied zu den unzähligen Talsperren und geschlossenen Gewässern der Vereine, in denen nach wie vor Regenbogenforellen- oder der geliebte KARPFENbesatz stattfindet?

Ist letztlich auch nur "Puff in groß" - und selbsterhaltende Bestände sind da hierzulande die große Ausnahme bei den genannten Arten - also - wird reingeworfen und wieder rausgefangen --> kein Unterschied!


Ernie


----------



## Dxnschx (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Absolut Daumen hoch!!!!


----------



## CRegenschein (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ein schöner Beitrag! 
Aber auch eine prima Kulisse für einen Mafiamord! ;-)

CRegenschein


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Sehr schöner Beitrag.

Auch ich gehe hin und wieder an solchen Seen angeln. Und zwar dann, wenn ich mir ganz sicher sein möchte das am Abend etwas auf den Tisch kommt und vor allem dann, wenn wir jüngere Angler dabei haben, die auch gerne mal etwas fangen möchten und nicht die Geduld haben.


----------



## epoxlive (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ganz sicher kann man sich hier NIE sein. Ich war am letzten Wochenende mit zwei Kumpanen in Neumünster. Hier standen 25 Angler rund um den schön geformeten See mit etlichen Untiefen etc. Wir haben alles ausprobiert, die anderen alteingesessenen ebenfalls. Aber nicht EIN Biss gabs es an diesem Tag zu vermelden. Also zu sicher sollte man sich nie sein


----------



## Fin (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Joa schöner Beitrag. Gerade in Ländern wie Schweden und Dänemark hat es noch einen anderen positiven Effekt. Wenn alle Touris den Salmoniden in den Flusssytemen nachstellen würden. oha.... #d

Ich meine dort gibt es sogar zertifizierte Anlagen (Naturnähe, Wasserqualität, sanitäre Einrichtungen etc.) die sich von anderen abheben. 

Ich sehe noch einen Vorteil. Wenn man als "waidgerechter" Angler Neulinge mitnimmt kann man sie mit dem Angelvirus infizieren  wenig Aufwand, ggf. schneller Fangefolg, leckerer Fisch und eine andere Verbindung zum "Fisch"(Tier) (sonst nur als Produkt im Regal oder aus dem Aqarium bekannt). Klappt gerade bei jüngeren Anglern gut.


----------



## kuchenfisch (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ich selber fische auch gelegentlich an Forellenseen um mir am Abend mit Freunden gemütlich eine leckere Forelle schmecken zu lassen!

Dieser Bericht ist ja gut geschrieben, jedoch fehlt mir die Vergleichbarkeit mit der genannten Dokumentation! In der Dokumentation selbst missfiel mir selbst das Bild eines Anglers, der an einen entsprechenden Teich fährt nur um den Fisch seines Lebens zu fangen um ihn dann zurück zu setzen, damit am nächsten Tag ein andere Angler ein ebenso bescheuertes Bild zu machen ......! Das ist "wahre" Anglerkunst!!!!! In diesem Punkt unterstütze ich sogar die Reportage, denn das ist einfach nur Missbrauch einer Kreatur! Egal ob dieser Fisch nun Schmerzen sprürt oder nicht, Stress ist es allemal! ( Ich unterstütze übrigens Herrn Arlinghaus Hypothesen)

Jedoch finde ich gut, dass es mittlerweile Anlagen gibt, die sich den Fischereischein zeigen lassen! Auch wenn dieses nicht eine 100%ige Verischerung dafür ist, dass die Angler dann auch ethisch korrekt mit der Kreatur Fisch umgehen, aber die Leute sollten es im Regelfall wissen, wie man einen Fisch tötet!

Meiner Meinung nach sind solche Anlagen dafür da um sich mit frischem, selbstgefangenen Forellen ( Karfen, Schleien etc.) einzudecken und diese auch zu Verzehren! Aber nur um Bilder zu machen, damit der nächste ebenso ein Bild macht und der darauf .......  ist in meinen Augen ein NO GO!#q


----------



## Wonder (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Zappelt da auf Bild 6 in der 3. Reihe von oben nicht noch eine Forelle….?

  Man kann an Vielem Anstoß nehmen, sich erregen und verbal aufplustern.

  Auch ich habe das besagte Video gesehen.

  Dann bin ich mal ganz tief in mich gegangen, habe mal erforscht was bei mir so Alles in den 30 Jahren Angeln, ich sage mal... schief lief.

  Sicherlich nicht gewollt, eher aus jugendlichem Leichtsinn, oder mit zittrigen Händen im Alter.

  Dieses Video ist natürlich die Spitze des Eisberges, vermutlich so gewollt, und sollte jeden zum Nachdenken anregen.

  Nur, soll ich jetzt auf die Barrikaden gehen…mich aufregen und rum schimpfen…?

  Haben wir für so was hier in Deutschland nicht Gesetze, deren Vertreter und Richter.

  Sind wir nicht organisiert, und haben Vorstände die auch eine gewisse Aufsichtspflicht haben.

  Wie konnte es überhaupt in Deutschland soweit kommen, dass sich eine solche Gesellschaft etablieren konnte…?

  Aber auch ich bin langsam zum „Deutschen Michel“ geworden. Habe aufgehört mich an solchen Diskussionen zu beteiligen, meine Meinung behalte ich für mich.

  Mein Ausweg ist Frankreich. Ich fische fast ausschließlich an franz. Gewässern.

  Hier ist alles etwas relaxter. Das Fischen hat noch etwas gemütliches an sich.

  Der Zugang zur freien Natur ist nicht mit Verbotsschildern zugepflastert, und man kommt überall an die Hot-Spots seiner Wahl...fasst an jedem Gewässer, ob Fluß, ob See.


  Auch die Lobby der franz. Angler stimmt, und hat nen großen Stellenwert.

  Und wenn was nicht passt, stehen die Jungs Gewehr bei Fuß beisammen und gehen auf die Strasse zur Demo…und setzen durch was durchgesetzt gehört.

  In den letzten Jahren kommen aber immer mehr Anrainer aus den Nachbarländern nach France zum Fischen.

  Langsam zeigt sich aber auch hier, die neue Mentalität der Ausländer, ist hier fehl am Platze…

  Es ist nicht mehr alles so friedlich, wie vor Jahren…

  Woran liegt es…? 

  Ein Franzose kennt die Antwort…!

  [FONT=&quot]So, Sarkasmus wieder aus![/FONT]


----------



## Esox-Toby (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Sehr schön geschrieben und bebildert!
Da ich gerade erst dabei bin meinen Angelschein zu machen, bin ich (um meinem Hobby jetzt schon nachzugehen) auf solch eine Anlage angewiesen.
In einer (zwei habe ich in näherer Umgebung) war ich bisher ein mal und ich möchte da wirklich nicht mehr angeln.
Es gibt nur einen "Tümpel" von der Größe von einem Vorgartenteich und ist ungepflegt wie Sau. Es waren an diesem Tag viele verkrüppelte Forellen, z.T. auch tote Fische drin die augenscheinlich auch schon länger dort lagen... Einen zweiten Besuch werde ich mir also definitiv sparen!!

Von der zweiten Anlage, an der ich vor 2 Wochen das erste Mal war, muß ich sagen war ich sehr positiv überrascht.
Natürlich gibt es dort auch 2 Becken in denen reines Kilofischen stattfindet und in die man wahrscheinlich nur ne Nudel an nem Haken rein hängen müsste um zu fangen, aber es gibt auch noch andere (insgesamt 6). In den anderen, 2 sind Tageskarten, 2 sind Kilofischen auf Regenbogen, ein Lachsforellen und ein Saibling-Teich, ist es z.T. echt gemütlich, soweit man das von einer Fischzucht sagen kann. Natürlich sind das keine Naturteiche, aber sie sind sehr gepflegt und an einem(Kilo) Teich findet nur Minimalbesatz statt, sodas man dort auch gemütlich vor sich hinangeln kann, ohne alle 2 Minuten einen Biß zu haben.
Für mich als Anfänger ergibt sich noch ein weiterer Vorteil an diesem besagten Teich, man darf alle Arten von Ködern fischen, somit kann ich für nächstes Jahr gleich mal mit Spinnern, Wobblern und Konsorten (natürlich alle auf Forellengröße) üben, selbst wenn kein Fisch beißt.

Ich finde die Handhabe mit den "Fischen des Lebens" auch nicht wirlich toll, auch bin ich nicht unbedingt ein C&R Freund da ich gerne die Fische esse die ich fange (deshalb will ich ja angeln), aber ganz so verbissen sehe ich es dann auch nicht. 
Wenn das jemand so praktizieren will, meinetwegen in der "freien Wildbahn" wo ein gehakter Fisch vielleicht alle 2 Jahre mal an den Haken geht, aber an einem Bezahlteich, wo er mindestens einmal die Woche an den Haken kommt finde ich nicht wirklich prickelnd, denn wie mein Vorredner schon anmerkte, auch wenn sie keinen Schmerz empfinden, Streß ist es in jedem Fall und das kein positiver!!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, jeder wie er mag, aber wenn, dann bitte nicht zum Leide des Tieres!!


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



Wonder schrieb:


> ...was bei mir so Alles in den 30 Jahren Angeln, ich sage mal... schief lief.
> 
> Sicherlich nicht gewollt, *eher aus jugendlichem Leichtsinn, oder mit zittrigen Händen im Alter*.


Dito.
Und dazwischen war ich dauernd betrunken. |rolleyes 
(schöner Spruch einfach von dir)


----------



## DonKeuleone (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Sehr schöner Beitrag..*Daumen hoch*

Ich gehe auch gerne an Forellenseen angeln und mache da keinen Hehl draus..
Ebenso angle ich an Vereinsgewässern,der Elbe,der Alster etc..

Ich denke das man hier nicht "Angler" von "Angler" unterscheiden kann und sollte,zumindest meiner Meinung nach nicht..

Und alle die sagen,das man an den sogenannten FoPus immer und leicht etwas fängt,der war wohl noch nie an einem solchen Angeln..!

Wenn jemand mit dem Vorsatz angeln geht nur um Fotos vom vermeintlichen "Fang des Lebens" zu machen,dann kann ich das zwar nicht gut heissen,aber es ist dennoch besser,als das der Fisch abgeschlagen wird und am Ende in der Mülltonne landet,weil keine Verwendung da ist und das Foto ja gemacht wurde..! (Wie gesagt,nur meine Meinung)

Ich persönlich bin kein Angler der mit dem Fotovorsatz zum angeln loszieht,mir geht's nicht ums Fische fangen per se (natürlich möchte Män Fische fangen) sondern eher ums Angeln ansich ,die Ruhe,die Natur und die Angelrunde mit den Kollegen..Habe aber auch folgendes schon erlebt..

Mit Kollegen angeln gewesen an einem FoPu..Einige Forellen in Räuchergrösse waren auch schon in der Kiste und wir waren kurz vorm zusammenpacken,als es in meiner Rute wo der Blinker dran war knallte..Schöner Drill und eine Forelle von 8KG am Band,ein Riesenviech..Also ab an Land,gewogen,gemessen,ein Erinnerungsfoto und wieder ab in die Freiheit..Da wurde ich direkt von neben an angeranzt ich solle damit aufhören Fische zu quälen nur um Fotos machen zu können..

Sorry,aber nen alten Zossen von 8Kilo nehme ich nicht mit nach Hause..Was ich damit sagen will ist,das Män vielleicht etwas genauer hinschauen sollte,wen man dort neben sich hat und ob es an dem ist,wie Män denkt..

In dem Sinne,ein friedlichliches Miteinander egal ob am Vereinsgewässer,freien Gewässern oder einem Forellenpuff um die Ecke,die Sache die im Vordergrund steht sollte dieselbe sein,das ANGELN !

MfG


----------



## TimSchmidt (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Hi,

dann gehöre ich wohl mit 30 jahren zu der Spezies, die wirklich noch nie an einem FoPu geangelt hat. Habe mir das aber mal angeschaut und hab da einen Kollegen abgeholt vom angeln.

Ich denke grade jetzt ist es an der Zeit als Angler allgemein enger zusammen zu rücken und nicht zu sagen "Ja, das machen ja nur die ..... Karpfenangler ........... die FoPu - Angler ............ die Kochtopfangler ............ die Japan Tackle Ultra Light Streetfisher was weiss ich - Angler.

Wir haben alle den gleichen Schein und das gleiche Hobby und die selbe Leidenschaft zur Natur. Hoffentlich.

Auch diesen Bericht von Herrn Rau kriegen wir rum. Jeder kann seines dazu beitragen am Gewässer. Redet mit den Leuten, weißt Kollegen auf den ein oder anderen Punkt hin den man besser machen kann und verhaltet euch einfach vorbildlich.


----------



## Jose (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

schöner beitrag.
und schön, dass du das behindertenfreundliche noch reingenommen hast.

(ist aber auch etwas einseitig :m)


----------



## marc48431 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Unser Kati ist bei Facebook, oder besser gesagt, der Beitrag...


----------



## hesi01 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

es ist wie mit allen, jedes hobby, jeder zeitvertreib sollte einen selbst überlassen werden wie und wo er es gerne durchführen möchte. ich fische sehr oft auf diesen forellenpuffs, weil viele meiner freunde keinen schein haben, aber fische bei mirbestellen, es gab noch niemanden der sich über die qualität des fisches beschwerte, im gegenteil. so frisch bekommt er ihn ja nicht einmal im supermarkt aber auch nicht beim fischhändler am markt, denn da ist der auch schon mindestens 1 tag alt, bei mir höchstens ein paar stunden. 
ich gehe aber auch an die großen seen rund um münchen wie ammersee (mit Jahreskarte) und zweimal im jahr nach ungarn auf die theiss, für waller und hecht und zander. und manchmal an einen baggersee, bei dem ich bisher noch nie was gefangen habe ausser ein paar rotaugen, aber ich gehe gerne dort hin, weil da kann ich am besten entspannen, dort bin ich alleine und erfreue mich der natur, auch ohne fisch.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ich gehe persönlich nicht gerne an Paylakes und das hat einen ganz speziellen Grund. Ich war bis jetzt 5 oder 6 mal an einem Paylake und habe bei keinem mal eine Forelle auf eigene Rute gefangen.(Einmal war mein Kumpel pinkeln und hatte Biss auf seiner die hab ich dann gelandet.) Also von einfacher Angelei kann da meiner Meinung nach nicht die Rede sein. Schön ist es trotzdem, zumindest wenn man ein wenig zeit investiert und sich Teiche raussucht die eben kein Betonbecken sind.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



> Also von einfacher Angelei kann da meiner Meinung nach nicht die Rede sein



Und dies liegt doch nur daran,ob der Betreiber ordendlich was besetzt hat, oder eben nicht!
Ich bin kein Puffgänger, nur der Meinung, dass die meisten von Vereinen bewirtschafteten Gewässer, sich auch nur auf den ersten Blick von solchen Angelzirkussen unterscheiden.
Mein Gewässer verkommt beispielsweise immer mehr zum Wasserschwein Mast See.
Da wird verklappt bis zum geht nicht mehr.Da ifinde ich es ehrlicher
sich zu Put and Take zu bekennen, als mit irgendwelchen schrägen Rechtfertigungen, ein adipöses W-Schwein nach dem anderen wiederholt zu fangen,nur um festzustellen,dass der Fisch wieder 300gr.schwerer ist,als beim letzten mal!

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



> Tuff, Tuff, Tuff, wir fahren in den Puff


War ja klar wer das wieder schreibt...



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der langhaarige Heckenpenner auf Bild 10 [...]


:m

Schön zusamengefasst die Thematik. Ich hab lange überlegt ob ich zu den anderen Threads was schreiben soll und mich dann doch dagegen entschieden. 
Wir schreien doch auch nicht auf, wenn mal wieder total überzogen und reißerisch oder einfach plumb über irgendwelche krummen oder einfach schiefgelaufenen PETA/NABU/Grünen-Klamotten berichtet - Achja ... doch. #c

Also: Ball flach halten. Dieses komische journalistische Rumgerotze gehört doch mitlerweile zum guten Ton - es muss dramatisiert und überzogen sein und dann generalisiert werden.

Ich bin leider noch nicht an einen guten FoPu gekommen - aber besetzte Gewässer befische ich häufiger (auch solche mit Fußgängern und Badegästen)... und mir gefällt das sogar. Auch wenn es nicht meinem Idealbild entspricht, aber ich hab halt leider weder den Schärengarten, noch 'nen Fjord oder den Gebirgsbach im Innenhof


----------



## schwedenklausi (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Auch wenn es nicht meinem Idealbild entspricht, aber ich hab halt leider  weder den Schärengarten, noch 'nen Fjord oder den Gebirgsbach im  Innenhof 
Dann steig in die Karre und fahr in den Norden !
schwedenklausi


----------



## daci7 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Dann steig in die Karre und fahr in den Norden !
> schwedenklausi



Mach ich regelmäßig - aber so lang hält die Suchtbefriedigung nicht, als dass ich das Fischen hier einstellen könnte (oder wollte)


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Tuff,Tuff,Tuff ich fahr nicht in den puff
nicht mein ding, und wird es auch nie werden.....


----------



## maflomi01 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

ich bekenne mich ich bin so´n Puff gänger (ab und zu auch etwas Salzwasser) und das mit erfolg, wo sonst kann mann lecker Forelle mitnehmen ohne das man schlechtes gewissen haben muß? wo wenn nicht an einem Fopu (einigen) kann man Forellen denn noch mit der Fliegenrute Überlisten (im Norddeutschen Raum , und ohne das besagte schlechte Gewissen zu haben)


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der langhaarige Heckenpenner auf Bild 10  scheint mir aber nicht sonderlich repräsentativ für ein solches  Etablissement zu sein!


Ja, Hasi, haben diese Freudenhäuser nicht generell die sonderliche  Eigenart, sehr gut besucht zu sein, aber niemand geht offiziell hin? |rolleyes
Ich hab da gehört, dass der Schwager des Neffen meines Nachbarn, davon ein Kumpel... 



daci7 schrieb:


> War ja klar wer das wieder schreibt...


Hee, der Song stammt nicht von mir!
Aber passt doch wunderbar, der Titel. :m



maflomi01 schrieb:


> wo wenn nicht an einem Fopu (einigen) kann man  Forellen denn noch mit der Fliegenrute Überlisten


Mist, den Aspekt hatt ich anfangs im Kopf, dann aber vergessen.
Hab selbst mit Fliegenfischen nix am Hut, deswegen vermutlich.
Aber du hast recht!!! #6
Danke für den Hinweis. #h



Jose schrieb:


> schöner beitrag.
> und schön, dass du das behindertenfreundliche noch reingenommen hast.
> (ist aber auch etwas einseitig :m)


Von dir werd ich immer gerne gelobt 
Natürlich einseitig, das Contra lese ich hier deutlich zu oft. Leider auch oft polemisch, unsachlich,...

Gerade weil sehr viele der "echten, wahren, richtigen und normalen" Angler auch ab und zu mal außereheli... äh, |kopfkrat , außervereinslich dort auf Beutefang gehen, musste meiner Meinung nach ein deutliches Statement 'pro Forellenteich' kommen.

Der Aspekt "Behindertengerecht" war schon im Entwurf enthalten, aber nicht deutlich genug.

Kinder-  & Jugendarbeit, Offenheit gegenüber Gehandicapten, wird ja bei  vielen Dingen als ganz wichtiger Punkt vorgeschoben, ist aber oft nicht  mehr als ein Aushängeschild.

Bei vielen Forellensee_anglern_ ist es aber ein gewichtiges Argument genau hier dem Hobby zu frönen. Habe das schon oft persönlich so gehört und kenne einen Betroffenen gut.

Der  ältere Herr ist nicht behindert, aber eben  mittlerweile schlecht zu Fuß. Die meisten Gewässer vor Ort kann er nicht  mehr beangeln (weite Wege, Uferbeschaffenheit), da wo er gut ran kommt  und sich bewegen kann, fängt er mies, weil diese Plätze überlaufen sind.

Außerdem  braucht er aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ein Klo in erreichbarer Nähe  (und ist zu gebrechlich um in den Wald zu kacken; sagen wir es doch mal  deutlich).

_(Und: nein, es ist nicht Sten! |znaika: )
_
Er fühlt sich wohl am Forellensee, genießt den  Service, der es ihm ermöglicht & gemütlich macht, noch allein auf  Angeltour zu gehen und ein paar schöne Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ich angel relativ selten an Forellenteichen. 
In Bayern hat das kaum Tradition - es ist häufig auch nicht nötig, weil viele kleinen Flüsse bis hin zur Donau regelmäßig mit Forellenbesatz geflutet werden. Ist letztlich nix anders, nur etwas größer. 

Dass Angeln am Forellenpuff besonders einfach wäre, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich war zwar bisher nie Schneider, aber einfach ist es wahrlich nicht. Und gerade in Dänemark z.B. sind Forellenteiche ne super Alternative wenn man am Meer ist und wegen Wind nicht raus kann. Da können große Forellenteiche anglerisch durchaus ne sehr schwierige Herausforderung sein.

In diesem Winter haben wir übrigens mal "Eisangeln" an einem Teich gemacht, der auch mit Forellen besetzt ist - war ne richtig geile Kiste.
Hier der Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257149

Abschließend nochmal ein Lob für kati, gut und auch hintergründig argumentiert. Prima #6


----------



## maflomi01 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Schade Kati48268 gerade das Fliegenfischen ist richtig Cool an solchen Anlagen natürlich brauchst du genug platz zum Werfen , habe sehr lange suchen müssen um eine anlage zu finden wo man mit Fliegengerte gern gesehen ist und man dadurch dann auch Spaß hat , hatte zwar nicht so viele wie sonst bin allerdings auch noch nicht so erfahren im Fly Fishing


----------



## Riesenangler (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Sehr schöner Beitrag. EinsA+. Weiter so , ich lese deine Threads sehr gerne.


----------



## phirania (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ich fahre hin und wieder auch mal zum Forellen Puff,um mir ein paar frische zum Räuchern zu angeln.
Nur diese Großfischfangfoto Safari ist auch nicht mein Ding.
Schade,nur das auch schöne Anlagen wie Naturteiche Hema usw mitlerweile vom Betreiber von Zwillbrock übernommen wurden und somit auch zu Safari Teichen mutieren


----------



## Knispel (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Diese Safariteiche wie du sie nennst müssen aber im Trend sein, sonst würde es sie nicht geben. Merke : In den Sexshop oder ins Bordell geht auch keiner - aber es gibt sie immer noch ....


----------



## Jose (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Dass Angeln am Forellenpuff besonders einfach wäre, kann ich nicht bestätigen...



also, ich war einmal (1x!) an (in?) einem, hat mich ein im AB allseits bekannter ralf verlockt: dicke forellen usw. usw.
aufstehen im morgenGRAUEN, km um km fahren - aber was macht man nicht alles für ein gemeinsames abenteuer und fisch satt.
war nicht so 'natur' wie auf katis bildern - aber alles andere als ein kleiner teich. aber - es gab ein vorbecken, fast etwas kürzer als die darin enthaltenen/gehälterten störe. hat mir gefallen - die anzusehen, so groß, so schön. hatte eben noch keine meinung dazu - und streichelzoos mag ich heute noch.

also, den tag genutzt, angel(n) raus und eine dicke forelle  nach der anderen (... am zulauf buckeln gesehen.)

von den ca. 15 anglern haben 3 zwei/drei gefangen.
wir gar nix. 
gar nix.

nicht nur vom regen leicht angepisst haben wir uns doch zum lachen durchgerungen. so it goes :m

insofern widerspreche ich dir, franz. 
*angeln* im fopu ist sau-einfach: 
kein kraxeln über steinpackungen oder durch gebüsch mit brombeeren krauchen. 

aber angeln hat ja nicht zwangsläufig was mit *fangen* zu tun.

solange ich die steinpackungen halbwegs bewältige, geh ich nicht mehr in den fopu - aber das alter ist angezählt.

aber dann muss es einer sein wie in katis artikel.


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



marc48431 schrieb:


> Unser Kati ist bei Facebook, oder besser gesagt, der Beitrag...


|bigeyes
*Franzl!*

Da hast aber genau das Bild zur Verlinkung genommen, welches das meiste Aufsehen bringt, hm?! 
(Bild 6, die etwas groß geratene Forellenstrecke)

Schön auch, dass viele direkt kommentieren, ohne überhaupt zu lesen, um was es geht. |uhoh:
Ich weiß schon, warum ich _nicht_ beim Fratzebook bin!

Zur Erläuterung dieses Leichenbergs:
Robert und die Jungs der Emsliga (ein lockerer Zusammenschluss von Emsanglern diverser Vereine aus meiner Gegend) hatten mich gefragt, ob ich mit ihnen zu einem Forellensee fahre; Teich wurde gemietet.

Es war Ende Februar 2010, genau der Tag nachdem das Eis nach Wochen vom Wasser verschwand. Alle waren heiss wie Frittenfett aufs Angeln, weil der Entzug durch das Wintereis einen kirre machte.

Der Betreiber hatte wohl irgendwas besetzt, aber nicht allzuviel. Mit 10 Mann fingen wir knapp 300 Forellen.
Da waren so viele Fische über den Winter im Teich geblieben (der Betreiber glaubte, der sei nahezu leer  ) und waren äußerst beissfreudig und wir haben ihm den Teich geplündert. :q
Die wurden natürlich aufgeteilt, ich hab meinen Anteil bei meiner Familie verteilt, war ein klasse Angeltag.

In einem normalen Gewässer ist so eine Fang-Orgie hoffentlich nicht möglich und auch abzulehnen.
Aber an einem Forellensee handelt es sich nun mal in der Regel um den Fang von Zuchtfischen mit sinnvoller Verwertung.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Zitat Kati48268: Da hast aber genau das Bild zur Verlinkung genommen, welches das meiste Aufsehen bringt, hm?

Ich wollte es nicht sagen,Kati war schneller. hab meinen Post der gerade in Arbeit war, zurückgenommen. Aber das Erste, was ich von dem Bericht im FB gesehen hatte war das Massengrab von ca 150 Forellen. Und mein erster Eindruck war, selbst als Angler der recht viel toleriert eher abstoßend. Was muß der gemeine Nichtangler dann erst angesichts solcher Bilder denken.Andernorts werden Angler verurteilt, weil sie für Geld einem Großfisch nachstellen, um zu posieren und hier werden solche Massenfänge gepostet und bejubelt. Ich verurteile Beides! der gesunde Mittelweg muß das Ziel sein. Ändert bitte die Verlinkung


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Ändert bitte die Verlinkung


Muss nicht sein.

Gerade wir bemängeln ja hier oft, dass sich keine Sau wirklich informiert, sondern einfach lospöbelt.
Auf das Bild/den Link klicken, Text zumindest mal eben anfliegen, _bevor man meint eine Meinung abgeben zu müssen_, sollte man erwarten können.
Alles andere ist hochpeinlich.
Und wer sich dann noch die Mühe macht ein wenig weiter im Thread zu lesen, findet auch eine Erklärung zum Bild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Das Bild zeigt das, was der Gesetzgeber vom Angler will und den genauen Gegensatz zum geschmähten Trophäenangeln - so what??

Soll man jetzt gar nix mehr vom Angeln zeigen, nicht mal mehr gesetzeskonformes??



> Und wer sich dann noch die Mühe macht ein wenig weiter im Thread zu lesen, findet auch eine Erklärung zum Bild.



Eben!

Und daher nochmal ein Lob für den Bericht!!


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



Jose schrieb:


> hat mich ein im AB allseits bekannter ralf verlockt


Und du wunderst dich, dass du dann nix fängst!
Ruft nächstes Mal durch, ihr Nasen,
dann kannst du z.B. da


Jose schrieb:


> aber dann muss es einer sein wie in katis artikel.


in Ruhe angeln
und ich zeig derweil dem anderen Burschen, wie's geht :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Ich wollte es nicht sagen,Kati war schneller. hab meinen Post der gerade in Arbeit war, zurückgenommen. Aber das Erste, was ich von dem Bericht im FB gesehen hatte war das Massengrab von ca 150 Forellen. Und mein erster Eindruck war, selbst als Angler der recht viel toleriert eher abstoßend. Was muß der gemeine Nichtangler dann erst angesichts solcher Bilder denken.


 
Wenn ich so viel gequirlten Unsinn lese, geht mir der Hut hoch. 

Was meinst du, wie es aussieht, wenn ich mit 3 Kumpels *ein Mal im Jahr* zum Rotaugenfeedern an einen großen Fluss fahre, um Fische zum Einlegen zu fangen? Da kommen dann schon mal 170 Fische zusammen, wenn wir Glück haben.

Die werden dann bis in die Nacht bei viel Bier geschuppt und ausgenommen, zu Hause wird der Sud gekocht und dann geht's an's Einlegen. Das macht richtig Arbeit und genau dazu ist das Angeln gedacht: *die Herstellung gesunder Lebensmittel*!

Es geht hier nicht um die Jagd vom Aussterben bedrohter Tiere und alle Fangquoten werden eingehalten. Was meinst du, was ein Fischkutter so am Tag fängt? Und zwar regelmäßig.

Massengrab. Ich pack's nicht. #q#q


----------



## Jose (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und du wunderst dich, dass du dann nix fängst!...



das petz ich :m

und vielleicht, wenn er nicht zu sehr verpilzt, dann kommen wir an dein wasser.  
ps: hats 2m störe?....


----------



## XDorschhunterX (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

ohne die Erklärung zu dem Bild, könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass mein Post anders ausgefallen wäre. Der Gesetzgeber sagt Nahrungserwerb und in Vereinsgewässern sagt die Gewässerordnung/Angelberechtigung Fangbegrenzung wo Schluß ist. Aber angesichts eines solchen Bildes (ohne die nachgefügte Erklärung ) läßt es mich Vernunft vermissen, auch wenn man dafür den Tagessatz im FoPu bezahlt hat und ich könnte wetten, es gibt die Sportfreunde, die erst das Ende der Transportkapazität vom Fang ablassen würde.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

@TE, schöne Bilder und schön geschrieben. Die Vorzüge kommen voll zur Geltung!

Die Refos sind eben Zuchtfische (oder auch Handelsware...), solange die Leute umdenken wenn sie an "richtigen" Naturgewässern mit natürlich reproduzierenden Bestand sind und dort nicht alles abknüppeln, ist gegen einen Massenfang am FoPu nichts einzuwenden!


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Seid lieb aufeinander.
Das Bild hatte ich übrigens bewusst in den Bericht gepackt ohne schon da Details zu bringen. Wollte schon etwas provozieren und nicht nur heile, romantische Angelwelt... |rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Muss euch mal was beichten...

Ich war noch nie an sonem Puff (wie auch noch nicht "im")

Und ich sage euch,
mir fehlt nüscht #h

Als Replik auf den Beitrag auf N3 ist der Beitrag in Ordnung,
mit Angeln - so wie ich es hier bei uns lebe, tue und machen kann, hats für mich garnüscht zu tun.

Hoffentlich "muß" ich alsbald nicht irgendwann mal in den Puff...

Tuff, Tuff, Tuff, 
der "Funktionär" fährt nich in den Puff

René

PS:
VA 14.09.13 in Fulda -> http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/ErklaerungGewaesserfonds2013.pdf


----------



## XDorschhunterX (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn ich so viel gequirlten Unsinn lese, geht mir der Hut hoch.
> 
> Was meinst du, wie es aussieht, wenn ich mit 3 Kumpels *ein Mal im Jahr* zum Rotaugenfeedern an einen großen Fluss fahre, um Fische zum Einlegen zu fangen? Da kommen dann schon mal 170 Fische zusammen, wenn wir Glück haben.
> 
> ...



@Naturliebhaber das ist wohl eher Ansichtssache, ob das von mir  geschriebene Unsinn ist oder nicht. Ich will es gar nicht wissen, wie  es aussieht, wenn ihr Solches treibt.

1 Mal im Jahr ist gut, das sieht und weis der Außenstehende aber nicht. Der sieht nur Angler, die sich die Eimer und Kisten füllen, mehr wie sie auf einmal brauchen.
Jetzt weis ich aber, warum ich solchen Lokalitäten fernbleibe, weil ich solche Bilder nicht öfter sehen möchte.
Gesunde Lebensmittel? 
frischer Fisch ist gesünder, wie der aus der Konserve oder ewig einfroren vom letzten "Massenfang"

Deshalb bin ich öfter wie einmal im Jahr am, im oder auf dem Wasser und nicht NUR um Nahrung auf Vorrat zu horten.

Und ich sehe es oft genug, was unsere Freunde von der kommerziellen Fischfangzunft anlanden, aber es wird in der Gesamtheit weniger, weil keiner mehr Maß halten kann, ob Zuchtfische (die fressen auch irgend etwas, meist Fischmehlpelets) oder Wildfang.


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

"Massengrab", "Tier-KZs", "Leichenberge", "Mord" usw. Fällt jemanden was auf? Ach ja da war doch was... 
Darüber, solche Wortwahl - könnte man sich ja auch mal Gedanken machen...
meine 2 Cents...
gudde nacht...


----------



## Franz_16 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



> Franzl!
> 
> Da hast aber genau das Bild zur Verlinkung genommen, welches das meiste Aufsehen bringt, hm?!
> (Bild 6, die etwas groß geratene Forellenstrecke)



Ca. 10 Minuten nachdem ich das auf unserer Facebook-Seite gepostet hatte, waren hier 311 Leute im Thread, hätte ich das Bild mit den 2 Forellen auf dem Stein genommen - wären es wohl um die 70 gewesen 

Bei nem anderen Autor hätte ich das nicht gemacht, aber ich weiß ja, dass du das abkannst


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Schade Kati48268 gerade das Fliegenfischen ist richtig Cool an solchen Anlagen


Irgendwann probier ich auch das mal, würde es aber, wenn, auch gern an natürlichen Gewässern weiter praktizieren und da is hier nix, wo es vernünftig einsetzbar wäre.

Und wenn Fliegenfischen in einem Paylake, sollte es dieser sein :k
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/printthread.php?t=43795&pp=40
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfZ81CnLYPQ

Da muss ich unbedingt mal hin; mit Tauchgerät, Spinn- & evtl. auch Fliegenrute.



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Muss euch mal was beichten...
> 
> Ich war noch nie an sonem Puff (wie auch noch nicht "im")


Ja, René, früher nahm der Vater den Heranwachsenden an die Hand und damit er zum Mann wird, gings zum ...Forellenpuff. 

Da das heute verpönt ist, inserieren einschlägige 'Anlagen' auch mit Slogans wie, 'auch für Anfänger'.

Trau dich ruhig, die beissen ja nur ein bißchen. 



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... aber ich weiß ja, dass du das abkannst


Bast scho!


----------



## lute (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Nichts spricht gegen einen Forellensee, wenn er aussieht wie der von dir gezeigt. Erst recht dann nicht, wenn der Inhaber für Ordnung sorgt. An so einem schönen großen Natursee macht dies sicher genau so viel Spaß wie sonst wo auch und man kann durchaus auch mal als Schneider nach Hause gehen. 

Häufig sieht es ja aber ganz anders aus. Da wird dann an einem kleinen rechteckigen mini Teich geangelt, welcher nicht eine einzige Pflanze am Ufer ausweisen kann, in welchen man massenweise große Forellen rein setzt.
Und dann sind die Dinger noch so überfüllt, dass man beim Drill gleich seinen Nachbarn mit fängt.
Wie man bei sowas Spaß haben kann bleibt mir ein Rätsel, da werden einem doch sämmtliche Reize welche das Angeln ausmachen genommen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Wirst du gezwungen dort zu Angeln?

Ich finde es z.B. furchbar, auf einem Kutter zu angeln. Aber solange mich niemand dazu zwingt, brauch ich daran keine Gedanken verschwenden.


----------



## lute (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Nein, zum Glück zwingt mich niemand dazu und von selbst besuche ich solche anlagen auch nicht. Nichts desto trotz ist es mein gutes recht, solche anlagen nicht zu mögen und sie zu kritisieren.  Kutterangel kann ich genau so wenig leiden. Ein überfülltes boot, wo man regelmäßig die schnur des Nachbarn fängt. Der Kapitän steuert über einen  schwarm fische, man läßt die schnur ins wasser fallen und schon hängt was dran. Und mit einem spannenden drill hat das stumpfe hoch pumpen dann auch nichts mehr zu tun. Und dann wissen die typen mit denen man sich dort tummelt noch nicht mal was ein petersmänchen ist und man darf erste hilfe leisten.


----------



## zanderzone (17. September 2013)

Moin!
Ich gehe nur im Schwedenurlaub in den Puff 
Für mich ist es nämlich wichtig, dass er nicht wie einer aussieht! Wenig Angler, dicke Forellen und vor allem: Ruhe und Natur! Einfach ein Traum dieser See!!





In der Hütte haben wir es uns dann mit Bier, Lagerfeuer und frisch gegrilltem Fisch gemütlich gemacht!


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



lute schrieb:


> Häufig sieht es ja aber ganz anders aus. Da wird dann an einem kleinen rechteckigen mini Teich geangelt, welcher nicht eine einzige Pflanze am Ufer ausweisen kann, in welchen man massenweise große Forellen rein setzt.


Hast ja recht, kenne auch einige solcher Teiche, geh da aber auch nicht angeln.
Aber wer's mag, soll von mir aus gern.



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich gehe nur im Schwedenurlaub in den Puff


Hui, das ist mal schick.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wenn Fliegenfischen in einem Paylake, sollte es dieser sein :k
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/printthread.php?t=43795&pp=40
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfZ81CnLYPQ


Da gab es auch mal einen Bericht in der Fisch & Fang zu, auch online, den find ich gar nicht mehr.
Und lt. HP http://www.kreidesee-hemmoor.de/
ist nur noch Tauchen ein Thema.
Kennt den See jemand und weiß, ob man dort noch angeln kann.
Die Videoaufnahmen sind doch ein Traum!
Kenn auch Taucher, die dort ab und an paddeln, höre nur tolle Geschichten von dem Gewässer.


----------



## Ulli3D (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Und nicht nur in Dänemark gibt es große Teiche. Ich war schon ein paar mal in Ostfrieland an einem Teich, 6,8 ha, da kann sich mancher Vereinstümpel eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

Wer dann noch meint, in einer Teichanlage beißen die Forellen ja auf alles, da kann man auch einen blanken Haken reinhalten, der soll es doch mal ausprobieren oder sich mal bei seinem Tackledealer nach dem Sortiment für Forellenteichangler umsehen. Da gibt es schon jede Menge Spezialtackle und -köder, die Techniken kann man nur in der richtigen Praxis erlernen und das kann auch schon mal den einen oder anderen Schneidertag bedeuten. 

Ich geh ab und zu mal gerne an den Forellenteich, da kann ich mir die Ware zum räuchern preisgünstig ziehen, diejenigen, die nichts fangen bezahlen meinen Fang ja mit :q

Ich hab es auch schon mehrere Male gemacht, da haben Bekannte ihren Angelschein gemacht und nun? Mitgenommen zum Teich und Montagen erklärt, keschern erklärt, wie tötet und nimmt man einen Fisch aus gezeigt und gut ists.


----------



## maflomi01 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Kreidesee Hemmoor dort steht Angeln Tauchen und Camping draussen am Zaun Geschrieben aber ob es noch möglich ist weiß ich nicht , ich hatte auch von ihm gelesen hatte aber zu der zeit noch kein Führerschein konnte also nicht hingurken um ihn anzutesten , was ich weiß , sehr teuer , viele verschiedene Saiblings arten , nur spinn und Fligenfischen erlaubt , Sau Tief der See 50m? , der See war mal eine Grube in der Kies oder Ton abgebaut wurde und das Wasser soll sehr Klar sein


----------



## phirania (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Angeln ist da leider nicht mehr,zugefährlich geworden für das Tauchgeschehen.
Aber wirklich gutes Tauchparadies,sollte jeder mal ausprobieren.
Auch ein Erlebnis mit dem Tauchboot,kann man wunderbare Unterwasser Aufnahmen machen...:l


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Kreidesee Hemmoor ...und das Wasser soll sehr Klar sein


google das mal, da kommen einige Videos und Bilder; hammergeil!



phirania schrieb:


> Angeln ist da leider nicht mehr,...


 |gr:


----------



## Franky (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ich war früher insgesamt 2 mal am Kreidesee - jeweils einen halben Tag. Für mehr hat es damals nicht gereicht, denn die Halbtageskarte kostete mit 40 DM bzw 23 € schon ein Vermögen - plus Sprit von Bremen nach Hemmoor... Dazu die strikten Regeln und Ge-/Verbote....
Aber das Angeln dort war schon ein Hammer... Superklares Wasser (ca. 8 - 10 m Sicht), dicke Forellen, Lachse und Saiblinge. Dazu Zander und DICKBarsche!!!
Aber er war (wenn die Kreideseefischerei Pöpke tatsächlich die Angelei dort aufgab) schon ein Erlebnis und sowohl Saibling als auch Regenbogenforelle waren saulecker.


----------



## troutnorge (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Hallo,


@ Kati48268: toller Bericht!!!!! #h


Ich hatte mir den "Haupttread" zu der Dokumentation hier im Board "angetan" und habe es unterlassen, meine Meinung kund zu tun. Dort wurde teilweise so unsachlich argumentiert, dass in meinen Augen Hopen und Malz verloren waren. Mich kotzt es an, wenn dann Leute die Puffangelei in den Dreck ziehen und am Schluss schreiben, selber ab und an dort zu angeln #q#q#q 

Solange man nicht selber an einem Forellensee gefischt hat und die damit verbunden Gegebenheiten kennt, sollte er sich aufgrund der Dokumentation nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und das unterstützen, was mit dieser Doku losgetreten wurde/wird. Zusammenhalt ist das Stichwort. Aber in der heutigen Zeit kann man leider kein Thema (und sei es noch so harmlos) veröffentlichen, ohne das dort Miesepeter ihren Kommentar zu abgeben und gar nicht merken, wenn Sie sich bei dem aktuellen Thema selbst das Wasser abgraben. Schwarze Schafe gibt es auch an den "normalen" Gewässern. Wie oft sind wir an "normale" Angelstellen gekommen, die mit Müll verdreckt waren. Und es war immer wieder erstaunlich, welches Verpackungsmaterial/Inhalt die Leute so zum Angeln schleppen. Das Abstechen nach dem Abschlagen wird bei der "normalen" Angelei auch nicht immer praktiziert. 

Die P&T-Angelei nur anhand der gezeigten Bilder bei der Doku zu verurteilen finde ich grenzwertig, Da es dort augenscheinlich nur um Effekhascherei ging und der angelnde Autor seinem Hobby nicht wirklich einen guten Dienst erweisen wollte. Auch wurde die eigentliche Thematik nicht abschließend geklärt. Am Ende bleibt die Frage, ob es dem Autor um den Schmerz bei Fischen ging, oder ob er sich mit der Doku ein besseres Gewissen gegenüber seinem Sohn verschaffen wollte. 

In der Hinsicht auf das Schmerzempfingen bin ich der Meinung von Prof. Arlinghaus und anhand vieler Beispiele frage ich mich/weiß ich nicht, ob die Fische den Schmerz so deuten und bewerten wie ein höher entwickeltes Lebewesen. Ich kann viele Beispiele nennen, wo Forellen nach kurzem Drill mit langer Vorfachschnur im Maul bei anderen Anglern abgerissen sind und wenig später beim nächsten oder selber Angler erneut gebissen habe. 

Ich selber war früher ein begeisterter "normaler" Angler und war die Woche mind. zwei Mal auf Aal, Hecht, Barsch, Aland, Rotauge und/oder Co los. Aber irgendwann wurde es mit der Anzahl der gefangen Fische immer weniger und lohnte sich ein Nachtansitz auf Aal nicht mehr. Forellen gibt es in meiner Gegend nur in den P&T-Anlagen. 

Heute bekenne ich mich als begeisterter P&T-Angler und gehe nur noch an diesen Anlagen fischen und zolle den Fischen den Respekt, den jedes lebende Geschöpf verdient. Ich gehe aber nicht an einen Puff, weil *Sarkasmus an* es doch so einfach ist, dort Fische zu fangen *Sarkasmus aus*. Gerade am Forellenteich ist aufgrund des Angeldruck eine besondere Technik erforderlich. Mittlerweile gibt es dort auch so viele Techniken, dass diese locker mit den Techniken der "normalen" Angelei mithalten können. Oder gibt es bei der "normalen" Angelei, eine Fischart, die so viele Techniken und Taktiken hervorgerufen hat, wie bei der Puffangelei auf die Forelle?

Neben der Angelei auf die Pfannen-/Ofen- oder Räucherforelle finde ich an den P&T-Anlagen das soziale Miteinander untereinander toll. Dort habe ich Kontakte geknüpft die sich mit der Zeit zu langjährigen Freundschaften entwickelt haben. 

Am Ende soll jeder Angler mit seiner Passion und Angelart glücklich sein und nicht aufgrund einer solchen Reportage hochnäsig den Zeigefinger heben und mit gerümpfter Nase Missstände anprangern, die auch bei jeder anderen "normalen" Angelart/methode vorkommt. Dort ist es halt nicht so offensichtlich wie an einem P&T, wo mehrere Angler anwesend sind. 

Viele Grüße 

Micha


----------



## Stefff (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Hallo Kati,
toller Bericht.
Hab ihn erst heute entdeckt und jetzt nicht alles nachgelesen, nur Stichpunkte.
Schön das du dir die Zeit genommen hast um so einen Bericht zu verfassen!

Meine Meinung allgemein zu den Brennpunkten der letzten Tage und Wochen.

Egal was man tut, ob maßige Fische zurück zu setzen, oder fangfähige Fische/Forellen, aus Zuchten, in ein Gewässer einzusetzen, um diese innerhalb kürzester Zeit mittels Angel aus diesem wieder zu entfernen!
An allem kann man was anstößig finden oder etwas in Frage stellen.
Was mich stört ist, dass sich der Gesetzgeber, der ja schon fast alles "geregelt" hat was mit dem Fischen zu tun hat, nun schon wieder versucht hier die Daumenschrauben anzusetzten. Und wenn es nicht der Gesetzgeber macht, dann machen wir Angler, gerade auch hier im Forum, uns dass Leben selber schwer! Gerade auch selbsternannte "allesrichtigmacher" die zum Sheriff mutieren.
Uns wird so viel vorgeschrieben und verboten!
Das rauchen(bin übrigens Nichtraucher), aberwitzige 
Einschränkungen beim Angeln oder sonst wo!

Was uns nicht verboten wird ist zu arbeiten und Steuern zu zahlen!
Dann möchte man einen teil des verdienten Geldes in sein Hobby investieren, was ja auch nicht unerheblich der Wirtschaft dient, und schon wieder wird einem der Spaß vermießt.

Ich frage mich, es gibt doch schon Regelungen genug die uns Angler einschränken, dies sollte genügen!

Jedem der unser Hobby vernünftig ausübt sollte dies in seiner eigenen Form vergönnt sein!
Dem "Puffer" sein Puff, dem Spinner seinen Raum zum spinnen und dem releaser seinen Fisch zum zurücksetzten!

Jeder so wie er mag, aber bitte vernünftig.
Und machen wir uns bitte das Leben nicht selber, untereinander unnötig schwer.
Man mag nicht alles verstehen und befürworten, aber man muß sich auch nicht an allem reiben und eine gewisse Akzeptanz hat auch noch keinem geschadet!

Darüber sollten wir alle mal nachdenken und näher zusammenrücken!

Gruß Stefff, mit einem Apell an alle!


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Yeah #6


----------



## Trollwut (18. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Bei und verwandelt sich der baggersee ( ca 7 ha) 2x im jahr in nen forellenpuff. Da der verein finanziell sehr gut dasteht können wir es uns leisten im frühjahr und un herbst jeweils ca 7-10 zentner forellen, saiblinge und lachsforellen zu besetzen. Das ganze nennt sich dann forellenfischen, wird am fischerheim eröffnet und dann geht die railly um die besten plätze los.
Hat den Sinn, dass auch die älteren mitglieder noch ordentlich fisch fangen können, ohne tagelang anzusitzen.
Im herbst mach ich mit, paar forellen ziehn und einfriern, im frühjahr allerdings geh ich statt auf forelle nachts auf aal. Das is in etwa immer der startschuss und da fallen meistens auch die ganz dicken.

Sehr umstritten im verein das ganze, auch deswegen, weil die hechte sozusagen mit offenem maul vor den transportboxen warten.
Aber solangs finanziell passt, is das ganze für mich in ordnung. Brauchen würde ichs nich. Aber is immer wieder schön zuhaus blinker und spinner zu finden 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Für viele Vereinskollegen ist das aber auf keinen Fall Puffangeln, man steht schließlich am Vereinsgewässer und kann sich seiner Jagderfolge rühmen. |rolleyes

Wirklich interessant werden diese Fische, wenn sie dem Angeldruck der ersten Tage/Wochen entkommen und verwildern. Die sind dann wirklich sauschwer zu kriegen.

Und die Hechte... Ich weiß warum ich an solchen Gewässern auf KuKös mit Regenbogenforellen-Dekor stehe


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Mal ganz OT und so nebenbei...

Oft wird ja hier angemerkt, wie niveaulos wir uns im AB zoffen. Ja, manchmal ist das durchaus der Fall; mich schließe ich da nicht aus.
Aber meistens geht es doch um die Sache, vielleicht etwas ruppig.
Gerade bei einem so heissen Thema wie mit der Doku, ging es hier vergleichsweise gesittet und themenorientiert zu, trotz Kontroverse.

Aber ich hab mir grad mal die Kommentare bei Facebook zu meinem Forellensee-Artikel durchgelesen
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard
aua aua... _
(gilt sowohl für manche pro- wie contra-Statements)_

Ich wette, mehr als die Hälfte hat den Bericht gar nicht gelesen, musste aber unbedingt ein fundiertes Statement dazu abgeben; in max 160 Zeichen natürlich.

Mehr ist zeitlich vermutlich auch nicht drin, schließlich muss man anschließend noch die Welt zu 
Finanzkrise, Weltfrieden, neuesten Plastiktitten, Quantenphysik, Philosophie 2.0 und Kochrezepten 
mit  fachlichen Kommentaren bereichern. 

_"Man kann in einer Demokratie 
eine eigene Meinung haben,
man muss aber nicht.
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat,
einfach mal die Fresse halten"_
Sinngemäß nach Dieter Nuhr


----------



## Trollwut (18. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wirklich interessant werden diese Fische, wenn sie dem Angeldruck der ersten Tage/Wochen entkommen und verwildern. Die sind dann wirklich sauschwer zu kriegen.
> 
> Und die Hechte... Ich weiß warum ich an solchen Gewässern auf KuKös mit Regenbogenforellen-Dekor stehe




Sehr selten sieht man im Sommer dann auch mal eine an der Oberfläche.

Vor 2 Jahren konnte ich noch im August in einer nacht seltsamerweiße 3 Stück erwischen. Eine sehr große Lachsforelle, eine Regenbogen und einen Saibling.
Die LaFo auf n Fischfetzen am Grund, wollte eigentlich n dicken Aal, die andern beiden auf Wurm am Schwimmer. War mal volles Glück 


Wie dem auch sei, ich finds ok, solang die Kohle nich anderweitig gebraucht wird. So kommt eben wieder hochwertiges Hechtfutter in den See


----------



## nachtangler (18. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich wette, mehr als die Hälfte hat den Bericht gar nicht gelesen, musste aber unbedingt ein fundiertes Statement dazu abgeben; in max 160 Zeichen natürlich.
> 
> Mehr ist zeitlich vermutlich auch nicht drin, schließlich muss man anschließend noch die Welt zu
> Finanzkrise, Weltfrieden, neuesten Plastiktitten, Quantenphysik, Philosophie 2.0 und Kochrezepten
> mit  fachlichen Kommentaren bereichern.



Ich hab nur "Plastiktitten" gelesen... 

Sorry..

Ne, mal im Ernst: Recht hast du schon.. 
Teilweise platzt einem aber auch der Kragen, wenn man zum x-ten mal auf Facebook oder sonstwo lediglich das Wort "Tierquäler" liest und sich dazu verpflichtet fühlt, den Leuten einfach mal aufzuzeigen, dass sie sich ebenfalls auf die ein oder andere Art an dieser "Tierquälerei" beteiligen. Im Falle von Fleisch- und Fischgenießern ist der Fall wohl klar, allerdings profitieren auch Veganer/Vegetarier von den Errungenschaften der Moderne, halten Haustiere, essen Eier und dergleichen. 
Ich denke, dass sich ein Pferd auch was besseres vorstellen könnte, als in einem Stall rumzustehen.. 
Leider wirkt die Auffassung der Mehrheit sehr naiv:
Kühe sind lila, das Steak wächst auf Bäumen und dergleichen..


----------



## daci7 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Total OT:


kati48268 schrieb:


> [...]
> Mehr ist zeitlich vermutlich auch nicht drin, schließlich muss man anschließend noch die Welt zu
> Finanzkrise, Weltfrieden, neuesten Plastiktitten, *Quantenphysik*[...]


Das ist doch mal mein Thema - falls sich jemand näher für Quantenphysik und speziell die Earthwuptity interessiert kann ich diese Seite hier noch zur näheren Analyse empfehlen.


			
				Thomas Pfeifer schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Theorie der Erdwuptität befinden sich in den schon ziemlich kleinen Quarks nochmal viel viel kleinere Teilchen, nämlich die Jerks (benannt nach den gleichnamigen Forscher: Thomas Pfeifer).


Hab ich letztens auch aus total unerklärlichen Gründen im Witzethread gefunden #c


----------



## maflomi01 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Also Kati so sau Schwer sind die auch nicht ans Band zu bekommen, da diese verwildern würde ich ein gaaaanz langes Vorfach nehmen so um die 4m hinterm Schwimmendem Spiro und einen Haken Größe 12 dazu dann ein oder zwei Maden drauf und kein Blei auf das Vorfach , einfach überwerfen und so langsam durch den Schwarm ziehen das keine Welle entseht , ist der Spiro raus aus dem Schwarm etwas schneller einziehen aber mit Unterbrechungen etwa jeden Meter.
so ziehe ich immer in DK meine Riesen aus dem Wasser


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (18. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Also Kati so sau Schwer sind die auch nicht ans Band zu bekommen, da diese verwildern würde ich ein gaaaanz langes Vorfach nehmen so um die 4m hinterm Schwimmendem Spiro und einen Haken Größe 12 dazu dann ein oder zwei Maden drauf und kein Blei auf das Vorfach , einfach überwerfen und so langsam durch den Schwarm ziehen das keine Welle entseht , ist der Spiro raus aus dem Schwarm etwas schneller einziehen aber mit Unterbrechungen etwa jeden Meter.
> so ziehe ich immer in DK meine Riesen aus dem Wasser



Das ist ja das Ding. Verwildert gibts keine Schwarmbildung. Die Forellenpuff-Tricks ziehen nicht mehr.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Ding. Verwildert gibts keine Schwarmbildung. Die Forellenpuff-Tricks ziehen nicht mehr.



Was heißt verwildert? In Trupps sind die teilweise schon noch unterwegs, es sind natürlich nicht mehr die kreisenden Schwärme, die aus dem Hälter kommen und dann auch die ganze Zeit die Tiefe des ehemaligen Hältesr im Gewässer beibehalten.

PS.
Sicher das du Bangstick meinst?#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

@ Daci, dickes LOL

@ Kati, heutzutage brauchst du keine Ahnung mehr von irgendwas haben, oder irgendwie eine Reputation haben um dich zu irgendwelchen Dingen zu äussern. FB, Twitter, Blogs, Foren usw. und jeder (sry.) Idiot kann die Welt mit seinem Müll belästigen.

Dieser Effekt trifft leider immer mehr zu:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger-Effekt

Und nochmal zum Bild. Ich sezt an Naturgewässern extrem viel zurück. Jahrelang hatte ich eine Releasequote von deutlich über 90%. Trotzdem finde ich das Foto geil...und die Reaktionen der Berufsempörten sind heutzutage auch nicht mehr wegzudenken und waren auch sofort klar.

Artikel lesen und verstehen? Braucht doch keiner. Eine Meinung hat man doch auch so...

Und nochwas zu den FoPu's: Dafür das in Kommentaren und Foren soviele immer auf die Kacke hauen, dass die Fische doch leicht zu fangen sind und die auch immer die Eimer vollmachen, sehe ich aber immer an jedem FoPu ganz schön viele Leute ohne Fisch nach Hause fahren...

Aber Hauptsache rumdröhnen.


----------



## wusel345 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ohne Kati Honig ums Maul schmieren zu wollen: Klasse Bericht.

Warum ich weder bei Twitter, Facebook oder wie sie alle heißen angemeldet bin, kann man aus dem Kommentaren zu dem Bericht in Facebook lesen:
https://www.facebook.com/Anglerboard

Nach diesen Berichten sind ca. 80% aller Angler Vegetarier, die auf fischige oder fleischige Mahlzeiten verzichten. Man könnte dem Fisch ja beim Abschlagen (Töten) weh tun! Was würde den "Jungs" fehlen, (damit meine ich die allwissenden Kollegen, die zwar erst 20 sind, aber schon seit 30 Jahren angeln und die Erfahrng eines ganzen Anglerlebens haben), gäbe es solche "Institutionen" nicht und sie könnten sich keinem mitteilen. 

Ich frage mich manchmal auch, wenn ich so etwas lese: haben die "Superangler" eigentlich schon mal einen Fisch ausgenommen? So mit Finger "schmutzig" machen usw. oder kennen sie nur die Theorie? Ich habe es richtig gelernt und es gerne an junge Kollegen weiter gegeben. Die ersten zwei Male, gebe ich gerne zu, war es Überwindung, aber dann kein Problem mehr. 

Und: ein schöner Hecht, ein schöner Zander landet auch bei mir ungefragt in der Pfanne. 

Kati, schreib weiter. Deine Berichte sind Klasse. Vor allem der aus Bayern mit dem kotzenden Hund von Siever und den unverständlichen Kollegen. 

Gruß, Wusel


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Kurz OT:


wusel345 schrieb:


> Vor allem der aus Bayern mit dem kotzenden Hund von Siever und den unverständlichen Kollegen.


Der Bericht 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2012/ab-unterwegs-man-trifft-sich.html
war aber von Siever'chen.
Von mir stammt nur der Part _"Exkurs: Paläoanthropologie und Linguistik"_, für den ich immer noch einen Anruf aus Schweden erwarte.


----------



## daci7 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [...]Von mir stammt nur der Part _"Exkurs: Paläoanthropologie und Linguistik"_, für den ich immer noch einen Anruf aus Schweden erwarte.


 
Haste wohl vorher nicht aufgepasst:



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> [...]
> Dieser Effekt trifft leider immer mehr zu:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger-Effekt
> [...]


 
:m
PS @ Allrounder: sehr geil - ich befürchte ich muss diesen Link in der nächsten Zeit noch häufiger benutzen. Wenn mans recht bedenkt könnt ich wahrscheinlich ca. 50% meiner Posts durch dein Zitat ersetzen =)


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Touché! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_(Auch ich, trotz Selbstironie, meine Entdeckung zu den Schwaben & Bayern nach wie vor für genial halte...  )_


----------



## maflomi01 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

ok hab mich falsch ausgedrückt , richtig Schwarm ist das nicht meißt sind es zwei richtig Dicke die sich gegenseitig belauern ob der andere was leckeres entdeckt hat oder nicht meißtens ziehen dann noch ein paar kleinere mit etwas abstand den Großen hinterher ,funzt aber mit der von mir beschriebenen Technik eigentlich ganz Gut auch wenn es kein richtiger Futterneid mehr ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Jepp, Fisch ist zum Essen da und alles andere hat das erstmal gar keine Bedeutung! #6

Was allerdings zunehmend zum Problem werden wird:
Wenn die Fische *täglich künstlich gefüttert* werden -- mit was nämlich?
Irgend ein Futterfischmehl, was oft aus dem Küstenregionen und seebodennah kommt.
Was da aber immer mehr mit Schwermetallen, Dioxinen, Flammschutzmitteln angereichert wird.
Die frißt dann auch die Forelle in der Anlage in der Eifel oder der Oberpfalz. 
Da kann ich nicht mehr "Viel Spaß beim Essen!" wünschen #d , eher nimms locker mit der Alzheimer ab 40 und dem Pflegeheim ab 60 ! :g


----------



## kati48268 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Also Kati so sau Schwer sind die auch nicht ans Band zu bekommen, da diese verwildern würde ich ein gaaaanz langes Vorfach nehmen so um die 4m hinterm Schwimmendem Spiro ...


Das mag tatsächlich unterschiedlich sein.

Habe auch so ein Gewässer vor der Tür, wo ehemalige Puff-ReFos tatsächlich über Jahre verwildert und zu immensen Kloppern abgewachsen sind (70/80+).

Man sieht sie eigentlich nur einzeln, wobei ich glaube, dass sie in kl. Rudeln von 2-3 Fischen unterwegs sind.
In Ufernähe sieht man sie nie. An der Oberfläche auch nur unter ganz bestimmten Bedingungen.
Scheinen reine Freiwasserjäger im Tiefen geworden zu sein.

Die gehen auf _gar nix_ Konventionelles, schon gar nicht auf typische Puffmethoden wie mit Spiro. Auch nicht auf Spinnköder.
Als Beifang bei egal was kriegt sie auch niemand.
Die einzige Chance sind Lebendköder; zappelnde Heuschrecke an der Oberfläche oder KöFi, aber dann auch nur an ganz feinem Zeugs.

Traut man so einer ehemaligen Puff-Forelle kaum zu, was für listige Viecher es werden können.


----------



## kati48268 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Übrigens würd ich hier ja gern ein paar Zeilen zu eigenen, besonderen Erlebnissen an Forellenseen lesen 
...und anhand von Fotos auch sehen!!!


kati48268 schrieb:


> Du magst auch Forellenseen?
> Gelegentlich, häufiger oder auch ausschließlich?
> Dann schreib ein paar Zeilen dazu und stell gern auch ein paar Bilder ein.



Was habt ihr _Außergewöhnliches_ erlebt, gefangen? 
Gibt es besonders _witzige_ Geschichten? 
Oder ganz besondere _Fotos_?
Habt ihr mal Nichtangler mitgeschlört und dort zu Anglern gemacht oder woran scheiterte genau diese Absicht?
Jemand hier, der dort selbst seinen allerersten Fang gemacht hat?

_Zeigt_, dass Forellenpuff auch was Tolles sein kann!


----------



## Kauli11 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Also Kati so sau Schwer sind die auch nicht ans Band zu bekommen, da diese verwildern würde ich ein gaaaanz langes Vorfach nehmen so um die 4m hinterm Schwimmendem Spiro und einen Haken Größe 12 dazu dann ein oder zwei Maden drauf und kein Blei auf das Vorfach , einfach überwerfen und so langsam durch den Schwarm ziehen das keine Welle entseht , ist der Spiro raus aus dem Schwarm etwas schneller einziehen aber mit Unterbrechungen etwa jeden Meter.
> so ziehe ich immer in DK meine Riesen aus dem Wasser


 
Mit welcher Rutenlänge angelst du denn wenn du ein 4 Meter langes Vorfach hinter den Spiro hängst ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (20. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

finde ich bemerkenswert, welche praktischen fragen hier gestellt werden, bar jeglichen verständnisses des themas.


jungs, geht nicht um angelmethoden, geht um angelverbote!


----------



## maflomi01 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Hallo Kauli11 , wenn dein Vorfach Länger wie die Rute ist must du ein Laken/Handtuch auf dem Boden ausbreiten und das Vorfach in Schlangen Linien drauflegen , seitlich davor stellen und beherzt Auswerfen .
Funktioniert nicht mit Teig oder Bienenmaden


----------



## Jose (20. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Hallo Kauli11 , wenn dein Vorfach Länger wie die Rute ist must du ein Laken/Handtuch auf dem Boden ausbreiten und das Vorfach in Schlangen Linien drauflegen , seitlich davor stellen und beherzt Auswerfen .
> Funktioniert nicht mit Teig oder Bienenmaden



erstens wäre es "länger *als*" und zweitens: checkt ihr wirklich nicht, dass es hier um etwas anderes geht als eure vorfachnöte?

grausam, echt...


----------



## maflomi01 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Lieber Jose leider ist mein Rechner im Moment nicht in Ordnung irgendwie schluckt er manchmal Buchstaben oder ich habs einfach vergessen zu Schreiben aber egal und so ganz nebenbei wenn einer ne Frage hat und ich sie beantworten kann so tue ich das auch wenn es nicht zum Thema past!


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

So ein kleiner Schlenker schad doch nix.
Vor allem aber ging es mir als TE darum, zu zeigen, dass Forellenpuffs nix anrüchiges sind, sondern auch schöne & vielseitige Seiten haben.

Deswegen noch mal:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr _Außergewöhnliches_ erlebt, gefangen?
> Gibt es besonders _witzige_ Geschichten?
> Oder ganz besondere _Fotos_?
> Habt ihr mal Nichtangler mitgeschlört und dort zu Anglern gemacht oder woran scheiterte genau diese Absicht?
> ...



Um mal Beispiele aus anderen Ländern zu zeigen:
- Bericht über eine Karpfen-paylake-Tour in Frankreich:
http://www.carp.de/berichte/gewaesserberichte/863-paylakes-aus-einer-anderen-sicht.html
- Sébile Family Fishing Day in Thailand:
http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=1530.html
interessantes Drumherum so... |rolleyes
- der Monument Lake ist doch auch nix anderes als ein extra geschaffener Karpfenpuff (oder?)
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6304663/Angeln_mit_Matt_Hayes_am_Monument_Lake_1_3
ich mag die Sendungen von matt Hayes, besonders mit dem Duke.


----------



## Petrusjünger (21. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



> Zitat von *kati48268*
> 
> 
> _Was habt ihr Außergewöhnliches erlebt, gefangen? _
> ...


 
Hi kati,

finde ich bewunderswert, dass Du Dich für die verpönten Forrellenpuffs stark machst und auch zeigst, wie unterschiedlich auch da die Bandbereite ist.

Ich selbst gehe in die "Puffs" natürlich offiziell gar nicht und wenn dann nur heimlich,, natürlich mit einem Leihwagen und Sonnenbrille, ...
denn man ist ja als guter Angler seinem Ruf verpflichtet und die Öffentlichkeit mag ja auch keine Angler die nur Fische abkloppen etc. ... :l.

Am Wasser trage ich auch deshalb immer demonstrativ mein Patagonia-CuR T-Shirt aus der Boutique und Passanten ("Kann man den Fisch denn überhaupt essen?") gegenüber erzähle ich immer demonstrativ empört, dass nur die ollen "Kochtopf-Angler" sich überhaupt für den Fisch als Nahrung interessieren, ich selbst angle nur, weil ich an der Natur interessiert bin, mich um die Hege des Gewässers kümmere gleichzeitig in 10 Naturschutzorganisationen aktiv bin und mich für den natürlichen Zustand der heimischen Gewässer einsetze, Müll beseitige, Wasserproben kontrolliere, Fischkrankheiten melde, etc. etc. und die Fische die angle ich nur, um zu kontrollieren, wie der ökologische Gewässerzustand ist, und ob der Lachs, Maifisch etc. wieder heimisch wurde etc. 
und am Angelteich (wo ich eigentlich ja eh nie bin) 
mokiere ich mich innerlich immer über die vielen anderen Angler, die da zu 30sigst an einem Weiher herumsitzen und eine Zucht-Forelle völlig widernatürlich nach der anderem mit Teig oder einem Maiskorn oder Wurm an der Pose herausziehen..... #d


Spaß beiseite, leider sind wir in Main-Franken weder mit viel natürlichen Gewässern noch mit wirklich schönen großen Angelteichen so gesegnet, wie bei euch im Norden. Das sind meist nur kleine Pfützen, wo dann das Fischen wirklich keine große Herausforderung darstellt. 

Dennoch ging ich ab und zu mal zu einem dieser Teiche, isb. für die Kinder ist das natürlich die beste Art, sie an das Hobby und an den Fisch per se heranzuführen.

Nicht nur können die Kinder da von uns Erwachsenen was lernen, auch wir Erwachsenen können von den Kindern lernen, die doch zumeist sehr unverkrampft an den Fisch herangehen. 

Hier, auf dem nicht mehr aktuellen Foto siehst Du ein Teil meiner Kinderschar ( 2 auf dem Foto studieren schon) nach so einem glücklichen Forrellen-Schlachtfest: 







Herrlich war es immer, meiner kleinen Tochter beim Abschlagen der selbst gefangenen Forelle zuzusehen.Oft genug gab es regelrecht Streit mit dem jüngeren Bruder, wer denn die nächste (Un-) "Glückliche" abschlagen darf. 
Kein "schöner" Anblick zum Teil, für manche "fischliebende" CuR-Angler-Seele, aber immerhin, so sind sie halt, die Kinder. |wavey: 

Zum Glück war der NDR nicht dabei, der hätte dann zu den Musterkindern des spießigen Carsten Rau sicher sein Kontrastprogramm bekommen. |rolleyes
(Die Frage, "ob denn Fische Schmerzen empfinden", hatte bisher zumidest keins meiner Kinder gefragt, deshalb musste ich auch nicht in die USA fliegen, um dort auf GEZ-Zahler-Kosten eine -wissenschaftlich widerlegte- Antwort einer Britin aus Oxford zu bekommen)

Herr Rau, wenn Sie das lesen: Wie Sie sehen, sind das auch Fliegenruten, die meine Kinder auf dem Foto haben. Denken Sie sich Ihren Teil dazu, Sie Spießer.


----------



## Kauli11 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

@ maflomi01,

Danke.

@ Jose,

wenn sich irgendwelche Vollpfosten bei Ihren Spielchen im FoPu noch filmen lassen,verstehe ich die Welt nicht mehr.

Habe gehört,daß die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen den Besitzer des FoPu bereits ermittelt.

Mal sehen,was dabei herauskommt.


----------



## maflomi01 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

mein bestes Erlebnis am Fopu war Vater und Sohn ,Vatern kein Bock auf Angeln aber Hosenmatz quengelt rum er will Fisch fangen , es vergehen ein paar stunden inzwischen hab ich die xte Trutte gezogen da kahm der Kleine rüber und quetschte mich aus wie ich das mache (Vatern Schläft nach xtem Bier) also alles gezeigt und seine Rute umgebaut , das anködern gezeigt , und los geht der Spaß er zurück zu seinem Platz wirft aus fängt an zu Schleppen und rumms Rute krumm , Richtig Krumm , man der geht ja richtig ab , Vatern liegt auf'm Rasen er ist mit seinem Stuhl vor schreck umgefallen , der Knirps Drillt wie ein Großer und Keschert eine 4kilo Trutte ( alles alleine keine Hilfe von anderen weder beim Drill noch beim Keschern auch von Vatern nicht , der ist noch viel zu geschockt das sein Knirps nen Fisch fängt ) .
Danach war Vatern irgendwie ganz leicht angepisst und sie sind nach ein paar stunden gegangen unter mega Gepläre des Jungen , der wollte weiter Angeln .
Allein schon der Anblick von Vatern wie er ganz verdattert zu schaut , wie sein kleiner die Trutte fängt war die kleine Lehrstunde wert


----------



## phirania (22. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Hi kati,
> 
> finde ich bewunderswert, dass Du Dich für die verpönten Forrellenpuffs stark machst und auch zeigst, wie unterschiedlich auch da die Bandbereite ist.
> 
> ...



Super Bild...Super Bericht....


----------



## Tino (22. September 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ich finde absolut nichts schlechtes oder anrüchiges beim Fopu angeln.

Warum auch!?

Fisch ist und bleibt hochwertige Nahrung,egal wie Leute ihren Zielfisch verehren,oder was sie mit ihm anstellen.

Dazu sind Forellen einfach hervorragend schmeckende Speisefische die man auf natürliche Weise nicht überall fangen kann.

Deswegen ein ganz klares Ja zu diesen Einrichtungen.

PS: so einfach wie viele annehmen, ist das Fangen der Fische dort auf keinen Fall.

Da muss man auch zu einigen Tricks greifen ,wenn sie nicht spontan beißen wollen.

Spass macht es mir immer wieder,dort zu angeln.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Eingangsposting nun auch als Artikel im neuen Onlinemagazin 10/13:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-in-den-.....-pro-angeln-am-forellensee.html

Hoffe auf mehr Berichte und vor allem schöne Fotos hier von Forellenseen!
|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ein paar der Bilder aus meinem Bericht stammen vom Waldsee Reken, wie schon von einem Boardie angesprochen. 
Wer mehr zu dem Gewässer lesen möchte, schaut mal in die aktuelle Nov.Ausgabe von Fisch&Fang.
(Ein wenig Schleichwerbung in eigener Sache |rotwerden )


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Klasse Bericht, klasse geschrieben.

Ich hoffe "DER" Saibling hat gemundet. 

Gruß aus Castrop#h


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

geht doch:
*Ratsherr will Freibäder im Winter zu Fischteichen machen*


----------



## kati48268 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe "DER" Saibling hat gemundet.


Wurde, wie die meisten meiner Pfannenfische, zu Mama gebracht. Sie war begeistert von dem Burschen.
#h


Jose schrieb:


> geht doch:
> *Ratsherr will Freibäder im Winter zu Fischteichen machen*


Witzige Idee!
Auch wenn die 'landschaftliche Atmosphäre' für'n A**** ist.
Aber da ich quasi neben einem Freibad wohne... |rolleyes

Wäre gern bei der nächsten Ratssitzung dabei, wenn die empörten Bedenkenträger zum Angriff blasen ...und die Sache garantiert zunichte machen.


----------



## magi (2. November 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Sehr schöner Beitrag!! Normales Fopu-Angeln, d.h. kein Kiloteich oder Großfisch C & R-Angeln, ist definitiv eine Bereicherung. Regelmäßig gute Fänge haben hier auch Methode und so macher Teichfischer macht sich mehr Gedanken über Standort, Tiefe und Köderwahl/-präsentation als der Durchschnittsfischer am Vereinsgewässer. Sollte eigentlich auch als Pflichtveranstaltung in die Fischerreiprüfung aufgenommen werden. Dort kann man die Grundlagen fast aller Methoden erlernen, die auch am freien Gewässer punkten und vor allem den praktischen Umgang sowie das waidgerechte Töten der Kreatur Fisch erlernen. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass dieses Segment endlich einen eigenen Bereich im Forum bekommt und nicht "nur" das fünfte Rad am Wagen der Raubfischangelecke bleibt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Meiner Meinung nach andersrum. Wer in der Lage ist, an normalen Gewässern mit den gängigen Grund/Posenmotagen seine Fried- und Raubfische zu fangen, der hat am FoPu leichtes Spiel!


----------



## magi (4. November 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Also das sehe ich anders. Ich kenne nicht wenige Vereinskollegen, die am herkömmlichen Fluss und/oder See gut zurecht kommen, aber am Teich erstmal Lehrgeld zahlen mussten


----------



## kati48268 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ich glaube, diese Reportage wurde schon im "Doku-Thread" gepostet, aber da sie thematisch hervorragend passt, empfehle ich sie hier noch mal:
Die Nordreportage - Dicke Fische im Minutenpakt
nette Reportege über einen Forellenteich in Norddeutschland


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Ich finde es gut, daß Kati dieses Thema mal etwas positiver, als üblich, beleuchtet hat!#6

Selbst kann ich bei dem ganzen Thema ja überhaupt nicht mitreden, weil´s hier, im südlichen Bayern, diese Angelteichkultur (leider) gibt. 

Leider u.U. deshalb, weil ich glaube, daß diese den umliegenden Gewässern sehr gut tun können:

Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler besteht aus reinen Gelegenheitfischern, die nicht wirklich Angeln können.
Trotzdem wollen sie natürlich etwas fangen.
Am liebsten natürlich Forellen, Aal vielleicht auch Portionskarpfen.
Hecht und Zander sind für diese Gruppe, ohne fangfähigen Besatz, meist schon ein kaum erfüllbarer Traum...

Aber ich habe für diese Leute Verständniss:
Nicht jeder ist Vollblutangler, der den Ehrgeiz hat, gerade unter schwierigen Bedingungen, seine Fische zu fangen.
Die meisten wollen einfach nur ein paar Mal im Jahr raus ihr Erfolgserlebnis haben und dann auch was für die Küche mitnehmen.
Und wenn die "Profis" mal richtig zuschlagen um den Räucherofen  vollmachen oder sich, nach einer längeren Durststrecke mal abreagieren  müssen find ich das völlig in Ordnung und in keinster Weise moralisch  verwerflich!

Unser Verein setzt nur einmal Forellen.
Die Forellenfans wandern immer mehr zu Nachbarvereinen ab, die bis zu vier mal setzten...

Die Vereine müssen sich, wenn sie ihre Mitglieder (und Gewässer) halten wollen, deren Wünschen anpassen.
Brot und Spiele...

Also wird, oft gegen besseres Wissen, an fast allen Gewässern, eine mehr als fragwürdige Besatzpraxis betrieben.

Trotzdem ist es so, daß manche sich dumm und dämlich fangen, während andere immer noch regelmäßig schaffen, zu schneidern (und die Schuld im zu geringem Besatz suchen...).

Da sehe ich die Puffvariante als das geringere Übel an!
Wird ja keiner gezwungen hinzufahren.


----------



## Stefff (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tuff,Tuff,Tuff - wir fahren in...*

Servus!

@kati
Nettes Filmchen, hat mir gefallen.
Obwohl ich nicht zu dieser Art Angler gehöre.
Der Film strahlt für mich die gewisse Art von Beruhigung aus die das Angeln, egal in welcher Form auch immer, mit sich bringen sollte!

@Nachtschwärmer
Persönlich glaube ich das so eine Anlage oder diese Art des Bezahlfischens bei uns in Bayern nicht in dieser Form möglich ist. Die Angler hier im Süden Deutschlands haben m.M. viel mehr eine Konkurenzeinstellung als sie im Norden vorhanden ist. Was der eine hat will der nächste am liebsten doppelt!
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich glaub das viele Angler bei uns einfach anders ticken, einfach einen Tick neidischer sind!
Soll jetzt nicht böse oder verallgemeinert sein, aber genau so stellen sich viele die man am Wasser trifft dar.
Mag vielleicht bei denen die so eine Anlage nutzen, anders sein!
Das sowas bei uns in Bayern sicherlich nicht schlecht wäre, da stimme ich dir zu. Auch wenns für mich nichts ist, aber für viele andere sicherlich schon!

Grüße, Stefff!


----------

